# newbie



## markrobo1969 (Aug 9, 2008)

hi all ive been training now for about 3 months and ive made little progress ,i have quite a good diet plenty fruit veg meats and fish,and train 4 or 5 times aweek 1 hour a time im using maximuscle cyclone and progain extreme but not making that much progress and its getting me down abit,can any one help and put me on the right track cheers mark


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

hey mate, post up ur diet and ur training workout .... for starters u wonna bin them maximuscle products, they are awful, u will gain more fat then muscle on them,


----------



## markrobo1969 (Aug 9, 2008)

hi this is my diet in the morning oats 2 oiled eggs on brown bread and cyclone shake dinner jacket potatoe with salad ,banana and progain extreme tea time potatoes fish or chicken,or turkey ,veg or pasta or brown rice bananaor orange before work out then after work out i have cyclone and tuna salad mayo sandwich and a pieceof fruit thats about it really ?im only 10 and a half stone ,5 "6 and train at home at the moment


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

u need to eat ALOT more, im eating more then u by mid day.... eat every 2.5-3 hours, your body needs food to grow, cut the maximuscle shite out and replace it with a good solid protein, u need to be eating more in mourning, try oats, 4 raw, 3 boiled eggs .... 2 piece brown granary with pb on top then a banana.

Your body is like a car, without fuel it doesn't run.... you cant expect your body to grow when you arnt getting all the nutrients you need.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

markrobo said:


> hi this is my diet
> 
> Meal 1 - oats 2 oiled eggs on brown bread and cyclone shake
> 
> ...


to say this is poor is an understatement mate i would guess their is not much more than a thousand cals here and this is the reason you are not progressing.....

some key points you need to know

Eat protein with each meal

Eat good fats with each meal(apart from PWO if your using carbs)

eat every 2-3hrs this will help stimulate the metabolism and keep a stead stream of amino's in the body.

a good starting point is to work out your diet using the following number...

1-1.5g protein per lb of bodyweight

2-3gt of complex carbs per ib of bodyweight(this depends on your metabolism and BF%)

0.25g of good fats per lb of bodyweight..

these are starting numbers and should be adjusted depending on results....

when i diet for comps i use FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal to track all my foods i would suggest you join(it is free) create a meal plan using the above numbers making sure the majority of your foods are these...

Protein:

Steak

Fish

Chicken

Turkey

Eggs(whole and white)

Whey protein

Tuna

Carbs:

Sweet spud

Yam

Basmati Rice

Oats

Wholewheat pasta(if you are tolerant)

Wholemeal bread

Fats:

Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Olive Oil

Salmon

Egg yolks

Peanut butter

Almond butter

Nuts


----------



## markrobo1969 (Aug 9, 2008)

hi can someone give me a good day by day diet plan


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

I would suggest you make a note of the foods pscarb has mentioned and devise your own diet as you alone know your own likes/dislikes.

Remember to eat a good source of protein with each meal.

Good luck mate.


----------

